# 101st Recounts remote base that was attacked



## Scotth (Nov 5, 2010)

A video on CNN about a remote base manned by the 101st.

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/world/2010/11/05/starr.afghanistan.firefight.cnn?hpt=C2


----------



## pardus (Nov 5, 2010)

Intense. Good job guys. That Sgt sounds like a badass.
Wish I was there.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 5, 2010)

They killed 60! Fucking great job!!!


----------



## Centermass (Nov 6, 2010)

I'd be getting down to brass tacks with the MK 19 as to why the sucker jammed twice when most needed. 5 wounded, 80 BG's met their destiny. Good deal.


----------



## AWP (Nov 6, 2010)

Centermass said:


> I'd be getting down to brass tacks with the MK 19 as to why the sucker jammed twice when most needed.



I wish there was some numbers, even rough estimates, of failures of weapons systems by unit along with their maintenance practices.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 6, 2010)

The MK 19 = pain in the ass, regardless of well maintained or not. Great weapons system when they work, just too many issues with keeping them working IMO. Not the best thought out weapon in the Army.


----------



## pardus (Nov 6, 2010)

Do I recall correctly there is a replacement for the MK19 on the way and reliability was one reason behind that?

I did think that myself CM.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 6, 2010)

Bolt assembly springs are prone to wear out, especially when kept cocked for long periods of time (think weapon sitting in OP for months with spring compressed). The top cover assembly is also put together wrong by accident a lot of times by joes who are not up to speed (think joe in OP manning MK19 and he has never used one). Not to mention that the MK19 ammunition is problematic if not kept clean and stored correctly.


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 6, 2010)

They are fucking holding the low land....what the hell is up with that? Damn stupid if you ask me 6 guys up top how about every swinging dick


----------



## pardus (Nov 6, 2010)

I have a question, do we not use claymores anymore?


----------



## The91Bravo (Nov 6, 2010)

that fucking OP was up in the friggin weeds!!  I hope they had a 249 or something else other than M4s up there with the MK19.

Glad the outcome was as it was, outstanding job by 2nd Brigade.

WELL DONE


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 6, 2010)

pardus said:


> I have a question, do we not use claymores anymore?


 
Nice good question


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 6, 2010)

pardus said:


> I have a question, do we not use claymores anymore?



Yes, but some unit commanders keep that shit under lock and key.


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 6, 2010)

J.A.B. said:


> Yes, but some unit commanders keep that shit under lock and key.


 
for what? trade


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 6, 2010)

Polar Bear said:


> for what? trade



It just deppends, some CO's will say "nah someone (meaning joe) will get hurt" or "we don't need that stuff". When I was on my first deployment in the Sniper section we had to claymores per team and 2 frags per person. I went to a line company mid deployment and was told I could not have any frags and they took my smoke b/c SL's only needed smoke. My last deployment we did not have anything other then primary weapons and combat load ammo... Nothing else.

Gay leadership! Not saying that was the case with these guys.


----------



## pardus (Nov 6, 2010)

J.A.B. said:


> Yes, but some unit commanders keep that shit under lock and key.


 
:doh:

Seriously, WTF?

That one weapon could have turned the battle for that OP with ease.



J.A.B. said:


> It just deppends, some CO's will say "nah someone (meaning joe) will get hurt" or "we don't need that stuff". When I was on my first deployment in the Sniper section we had to claymores per team and 2 frags per person. I went to a line company mid deployment and was told I could not have any frags and they took my smoke b/c SL's only needed smoke. My last deployment we did not have anything other then primary weapons and combat load ammo... Nothing else.
> 
> Gay leadership! Not saying that was the case with these guys.


 
Any commander that has that as policy should be removed from command, regardless of position.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 6, 2010)

pardus said:


> :doh:
> 
> Seriously, WTF?
> 
> ...




I agree! We don't know if these HSLD screaming chicken types did not have claymores though. I would be willing to be they did, or they were not available. I could not see a CO in a remote out post not allowing claymores and frags...


----------



## pardus (Nov 6, 2010)

J.A.B. said:


> I could not see a CO in a remote out post not allowing claymores and frags...


 
I admire your optimism!


----------



## AWP (Nov 6, 2010)

Polar Bear said:


> They are fucking holding the low land....what the hell is up with that? Damn stupid if you ask me 6 guys up top how about every swinging dick


 
Our policy has been to control the lines of communication, not the terrain. We concentrate our forces around villages, roads, and blue lines, not the highest portion on the map.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 6, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> Our policy has been to control the lines of communication, not the terrain. We concentrate our forces around villages, roads, and blue lines, not the highest portion on the map.



What free is saying here is that the "new Army" like to worry about hajji's water, food and cell phone towers and no longer cares about sound military tactics...  lol


----------



## AWP (Nov 6, 2010)

J.A.B. said:


> What free is saying here is that the "new Army" like to worry about hajji's water, food and cell phone towers and no longer cares about sound military tactics...  lol


 
LOL

Don't take my word for it, go ask the survivors of COP Keating/ Fritsch......

OR

Pull up a map, I can send anyone a SIPR link if interested, of the locations of our bases. Centers of population, LSR's, and blue lines.....


----------



## pardus (Nov 6, 2010)

If I could get my BS unit to get me a clearance I'd like to see it.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh it's probably on Wikileaks if you really want it quickly pardus lol.


----------



## pardus (Nov 6, 2010)

SpitfireV said:


> Oh it's probably on Wikileaks if you really want it quickly pardus lol.


 
:doh: I bet you're right! :doh:


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 7, 2010)

pardus said:


> I have a question, do we not use claymores anymore?


 
I saw a safety message in Afghanistan where a guy had rigged one up to the front of his Hummer... :uhh:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 7, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> I saw a safety message in Afghanistan where a guy had rigged one up to the front of his Hummer... :uhh:



LMAO!


----------



## AWP (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey, traffic circles in Jalalabad are a bitch during rush hour.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 7, 2010)

Apparently he was on BAF... :eek:

I think I posted the safety message here on SS, I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## AWP (Nov 7, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> Apparently he was on BAF... :eek:
> 
> I think I posted the safety message here on SS, I'll see if I can find it.


 
Since they moved the BBQ tent parking at the new place is hard to find.


----------



## Manolito (Nov 7, 2010)

I find this conversation hard to understand. 
We put in tangle foot and trip flares then each shooting position put out six claymores the lines were knotted so you knew which one in the dark. The only mandate from our command was each claymore was to be painted white on the side away from enemy. This cut down on them being turned around by the enemy. 
I thought the idea of a perimeter was to have a secure place to eat and sleep. 
Frag grenades are a different subject I prefer to not use an item I can't throw far enough to remove me from the kill zone. We used M-79 instead. we also had fleshett rounds for the M-79
Bill


----------



## AWP (Nov 7, 2010)

Bill, your war was fought with leaders who had a different outlook on life than many today. My generation is taking risk management to new "heights".....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 7, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> Bill, your war was fought with leaders who had a different outlook on life than many today. My generation is taking risk management to new "heights".....



LOL Bill had leaders, nuff said..... :doh:


----------



## pardus (Nov 7, 2010)

Bill, if we fought like that it would offend our enemy, you are being culturally insensitive. It is their right to kill us and we must help them in any way we can.

I hope this post doesnt offend anyone, if it does please let me know and I will go to remedial sensitivity power point sessions immediately..... if that pleases you...

Allah be praised, Mohammad fucks pigs.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm offended.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 7, 2010)

SpitfireV said:


> I'm offended.


 
We have suicide prevention classes for you as well!


----------



## pardus (Nov 7, 2010)

SpitfireV said:


> I'm offended.


 
Go take a shower, your stink offends everyone 



J.A.B. said:


> We have suicide prevention classes for you as well!



Oh fuck, they are the worst! :doh:

"Now, what should you do if someone tells you they feel depressed?"

"Tell them to harden the fuck up?"

"Stand in the corner!"

"Yes Sir..."


----------

